# shocking reality



## avinandan012 (Oct 22, 2013)

Why have young people in Japan stopped having sex? | World news | The Observer

look what cost of living can turn a civilization into


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

OK
So THAT'S why they need tht weird pr0n called hentai


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2013)

Thats Japan. Weird **** happens there all the time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> OK
> So THAT'S why they need tht weird pr0n called hentai



Weird can happen in any media, not just anime and manga. Also, it is not limited to the Japanese or other east asian cultures.

Such comments reek of ignorance.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry for hurting the sentiments of the Wanna-be Jap Army of Two of TDF 
:sorry: 
For the Empire! *Bows*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Japan might go extinct by the end of this century as 90% of female job holders do not want to marry because it is a hurdle for their next promotion and 60% of men in Japan are aged 40 who are living single and if they want sex they are getting it by video games virtually. May god help them all...
It is the mistake of the govenment itself to encourage employment but at the cost of decreasing population and it might be too late now to recover from that mistake unless at least 60% of them living single reproduce...


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't think most of you read properly the article. Its written that working moms are taboo there socially & also written that Single income source cant take care of a wife and a child(let alone children). So you can see the situation is that unless govt. promptly provide some services to encourage marriage economically it may be too late for Japan. 

It's not about anime or hentai to counter the sexual urge it's about value of life. Similar thing is happening in Britain...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Japan might go extinct by the end of this century as 90% of female job holders do not want to marry because it is a hurdle for their next promotion and 60% of men in Japan are aged 40 who are living single and if they want sex they are getting it by video games virtually. May god help them all...
> It is the mistake of the govenment itself to encourage employment but at the cost of decreasing population and it might be too late now to recover from that mistake unless at least 60% of them living single reproduce...


Aha. I see so many Japanese projects coming to India.

May be even 'Matrubhoomi' would be remade in Japanese!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2013)

well, i heard a world record of 250 couple having ********** that belongs to Japan,


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2013)

That was a long article.
But I am suddenly feeling like I can identify with what most of the singles in Jap feels like!


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2013)

Vyom said:


> That was a long article.
> But I am suddenly feeling like I can identify with what most of the singles in Jap feels like!



^ nope. this is what happens when u get too much obsessed with work and too open with all the secret private stuffs of life. u simply loose all interest in relations those come with responsibilities.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 22, 2013)

Japanese gov...why you no encourage marriages....Japanese women are so beautiful


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Japanese gov...why you no encourage marriages....Japanese women are so beautiful



y u no move japan and do "marriage" ? lol.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

Spread the love, spread the seed


----------



## abhidev (Oct 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> y u no move japan and do "marriage" ? lol.



i won't move to japan...instead marry a beautiful Japanese girl and bring her here  but Indian girls are Indian girls


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Japanese gov...why you no encourage marriages....Japanese women are so beautiful


nothing beats our desi girls


----------



## funskar (Oct 23, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> nothing beats our desi girls



+ 1 re *mail.google.com/mail/e/32B


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Japanese gov...why you no encourage marriages....Japanese women are so beautiful



Japanese women also have a long "Shelf Life" compared to our Indian women
A jap lady will look in her 40's as she was in here 20's.Or so people say


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 23, 2013)

Ha Ha...see how topic changed from what to what ...


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jap Girls has small breast problem. Guess them boys moved on.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Ha Ha...see how topic changed from what to what ...



shocking reality I say


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2013)

2d is better than 3d...yolo


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Jap Girls has small breast problem. Guess them boys moved on.



  Chinese girls too.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> 2d is better than 3d...yolo



Dumbest thing yet I've read off this topic.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 23, 2013)

If they are not willing to have sex, there won't be any rape...


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 23, 2013)

Indian me bhi aisa honi chahie. Population is increasing at alarming rate. Lesser jobs to job seekers ratio.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Dumbest thing yet I've read off this topic.



Wooooosshhhh

His comment went over your head.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2013)

Can it be closed now!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 24, 2013)

Much needed in india


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Indian me bhi aisa honi chahie. Population is increasing at alarming rate. Lesser jobs to job seekers ratio.


+1. too many people roaming around jobless here.



axes2t2 said:


> Wooooosshhhh
> 
> His comment went over your head.


cat people don't find such comments abusive ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> cat people don't find such comments abusive ?



Faun didn't post anything abusive.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2013)

wonder what other poster thought about my comment ?


----------



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Much needed in india



This.

Better than "same sex arranged marriages". 


Thread is is going completely OT. Sorry OP.


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> wonder what other poster thought about my comment ?



it was pre-faun comment actually, on whose context faun comment appeared - well, that is what the other poster thought. but he could be wrong.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2013)

The Japanese Love Industry | VICE United States


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2013)

^ i know there are love hotels every here and there. ppl meet each other online or on thir way to work, then they visit love hotel. even with high school/college students its not very uncommon, underage people often fake ages.

commonly, japanese people are very closed towards their personal matters or interpersonal stuff. so, very few people seem to care about those ^.

when physical relationships are so easy and expense of living is so high, who wants to go through all the hurdles to raise a child or two ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 26, 2013)

Pretty soon you will have Chineses sneaking into Japan


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> If they are not willing to have sex, there won't be any rape...



I think you misread the article. Not all of them are averse to sex. They just don't want the additional baggage of a relationship.



quagmire said:


> Better than "same sex arranged marriages".



That was Faking News...


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 27, 2013)

All I can say after reading this thread: 

ちょっと知能下がりすぎてやばかった、今。

If you people read the article, it would be obvious that it isn't really about the Japanese people having sex with each other. It is about the declining population and changes in the younger generation of Japanese people aren't having as many children as they used to due to societal pressures and socio-economic structure of Japan. 

The good news is that the fertility rate rose last year in Japan reaching a 16 year high, not declined. The main difference was that those above 30 were picking up the slack, while it still declined for those under 30.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 27, 2013)

So much yellowness in this thread....


----------

